# General > Recommendations >  Cheaper than online cd's & DVD's

## peanutpete

:Grin:  Check out  Good Vibration's in Thurso on the precinct
This place is a gem for cd's ,dvd's and pc/ps2/xbox games cheaper 
than woolie's and that place with the antiquated ordering system that shall be known
as  ' 'e music shop that time forgot', 

support your local trader !!

the guy that works here at least knows what music you're on about and gives an honest answer to when he can order it for you  ( 2-3 days max in my experience)


unlike the 'un-named shop'  whose staff will stare at you blankly while asking you to slowly repeat the name of your request only to reply ........blankly ..........  :Grin:  [/b]

----------


## Sandra

so are you saying he can order anything, ie 12" imports?

----------


## FairyFi

Lol whats the unnamed shop?

----------


## peanutpete

wot you laughin at Fi ?   get your mind out the gutter !
yeah he does sell 12" vinyl , marcobailey etc

the other shop would be the music shop in thurso (clue -  not woolies)

----------

